# SaltMarsh 14 Prop



## Justaddwater (8 mo ago)

Sorry, forgot to mention it has a Suzuki 20hp 4s.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I’m surprised your rpm’s are that low with a 10p. With a 25hp 2 stroke on my 1444 I ran a 13p aluminum at 5400 and a 12p stainless at 5700 rpm. My friend runs a 12p on a Tohatsu 20hp somewhere around the mid 5000s I think. What tach are you using and what speed? Also, is this a tiller setup? Inboard fuel tank? Livewell or coolers?


----------



## Justaddwater (8 mo ago)

Gervais said:


> I’m surprised your rpm’s are that low with a 10p. With a 25hp 2 stroke on my 1444 I ran a 13p aluminum at 5400 and a 12p stainless at 5700 rpm. My friend runs a 12p on a Tohatsu 20hp somewhere around the mid 5000s I think. What tach are you using and what speed? Also, is this a tiller setup? Inboard fuel tank? Livewell or coolers?


Tach is a Tiny Tach that previous owner installed. Speed didn’t get above 10kts according to the Lowrance chart plotter. Tiller control. Tank is 8gal internal mounted in the bow. Live well was empty. We had one 24qt yeti and one bag full of beach stuff. I think we were well under Manufacturer specified weight limits.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

10knots is barely on plane. Even with a super heavy load that boat should run at least close to 17knots with that 20hp. Both mine and my friends boat ran low to mid 20s with a 9.5p aluminum stock prop. You may want to look your motor first. I don’t think it would get on plane with one cylinder but could.? Id look at motor issues first. If you can run it light loaded it could give a better base to trouble shoot with. If your not close or above the 6000rpm limit with just you and stripped down with that 10p something else is up. Even if your motor is mounted super low, your loaded heavy, and that 10p it should be doing better than that speed wise loaded down.


----------



## Justaddwater (8 mo ago)

Gervais said:


> 10knots is barely on plane. Even with a super heavy load that boat should run at least close to 17knots with that 20hp. Both mine and my friends boat ran low to mid 20s with a 9.5p aluminum stock prop. You may want to look your motor first. I don’t think it would get on plane with one cylinder but could.? Id look at motor issues first. If you can run it light loaded it could give a better base to trouble shoot with. If your not close or above the 6000rpm limit with just you and stripped down with that 10p something else is up. Even if your motor is mounted super low, your loaded heavy, and that 10p it should be doing better than that speed wise loaded down.


Thanks Gervais, I’ll try to get some time this week to run it solo. 200 hour service was just done on the motor when purchased.


----------



## Justaddwater (8 mo ago)

Finally got some time yesterday to take it out. Boat had 6 gal approx in the tank. Nothing else onboard. Saw 5550 RPM, 17kts. Tried playing with trim/jack plate to see if I could get any more, but that was it. Seems to lag getting up on plane also, for such a light boat, I expected it to jump on plane.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Not sure what to tell you. That rpm would go towards a smaller pitch if any but that motor and boat should be running faster and be hitting the rev limiter with a 10p IMO. I’m still leaning toward motor tuning before messing with the prop.


----------



## Justaddwater (8 mo ago)

Gervais said:


> Not sure what to tell you. That rpm would go towards a smaller pitch if any but that motor and boat should be running faster and be hitting the rev limiter with a 10p IMO. I’m still leaning toward motor tuning before messing with the prop.


I appreciate the feedback. I’ll have the motor checked.


----------

